
Support scams that plagued Windows users for years now target Mac customers - PretzelFisch
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/10/support-scams-that-plagued-windows-users-for-years-now-target-mac-customers/
======
PretzelFisch
This isn't so much a call but a browser dialog that you cannot get rid of
targeting safari.

>This is a very irritating campaign, since when the popup appears, it somehow
locks down the browser. You cannot quit except via force quit, and when you
restart your browser it automatically restarts the lockdown. You cannot close
the tab, and only force quitting again will allow Safari to realize something
is wrong, and not resume the session. Which means any open tabs you have are
gone.

>So it's very irritating. one of Apple's last updates to Safari was I think an
attempt to stop this kind of thing. Clearly they don't have it beat just yet.

This dialog, is a large problem that the browser should solve. There is no
reason for dialogs preventing the closing or leaving of a browser tab.

~~~
arm
The issue is that Safari pops up JavaScript alerts as a native dialog box,
which can’t be ignored until it’s dismissed (since it stops you from doing
anything else). A nice extension you can use for Safari that replaces the
native dialog boxes for JavaScript alerts with an HTML one that’s in the page
itself is JS Blocker¹. It can do _much_ , _much_ more than that though, but if
that’s the only thing you want it to do, then just make sure that only
'Display alert messages within the webpage instead of a popup dialog' is
checked² in Settings → Other → Extra Features. It should look like this³ when
you’re on a webpage.

――――――

¹ — [http://jsblocker.toggleable.com](http://jsblocker.toggleable.com)

² —
[http://f.cl.ly/items/0f2o110o3V1A1w1z2p0p/jsalerts.png](http://f.cl.ly/items/0f2o110o3V1A1w1z2p0p/jsalerts.png)

³ —
[http://f.cl.ly/items/3g242r322C443G0j1O3J/jsalerts2.png](http://f.cl.ly/items/3g242r322C443G0j1O3J/jsalerts2.png)

